# i want to use wifi on my desktop.what hardware do i need and how to do it???



## tango_cash (Jan 13, 2009)

hi i have a desktop computer. i get free wifi signal in the balcony of my room my friends who have laptop use the wifi without any problem.my p.c is inside the room and the wifi signal does not come inside the room and i cannot move my p.c in the balcony. 
how do i catch the wifi signal i.e connect my p.c to the wifi..
what kind of hardware do i need.
as far as i think i need some device that would catch wifi signal, which i will place in the balcony then i would need some wire to connect the device to my p.c.
pls tell me what hardware setup i need and it would be great if u cud give idea about the price of the harware.
thanks.


----------



## spidy333 (Jan 13, 2009)

^buy a wireless lan usb or pci adapter and you are good to go.. from dlink or netgear..


----------



## tango_cash (Jan 24, 2009)

but the problem is wifi ka signal balcony pe aata hai. so i think the wifi thing has to be put on thebalcony and i need some wire to connect my p.c to it.


----------



## gxsaurav (Jan 24, 2009)

^^^ what does that means? If you buy a PCI or USB based WiFi adapter then it will automatically catch the wifi signal in near vicinity.


----------



## vamsi360 (Jan 24, 2009)

now there are SD card wifi adapters...
If you buy them you can use them both on your phone and on your desktop (by using card reader )


----------



## amitash (Jan 24, 2009)

same problem with me...I have my comp downstairs but the phone line is up...So I never connect my PC to the Dlink wireless adaptor..I have just connected my modem to it...I temporarily dragged my PC up and connected to apply security and now I am able to share data, play games, browse etc on WLAN.


----------

